# Alligator season upon us !!



## bchadcherry (Mar 11, 2009)

Alligator season starts in just 1 week. I know I am excited, can't wait to fill my tags. Alligator season is what started my business about 4 years ago. Below are a few things you can do to preserve your trophy. 

Full body Mount- 
Head mount - not pictured
Tanned head
Rug- Pic is in process (11'7") NOT finished yet
White skull mount
Black skull mount- idea taken from T-NET
Camo skull mount-
Complete alligator skeleton

Would be glad to talk with you and help you in any way possible.


----------



## joebuck (Oct 1, 2007)

That is some awesome work. That black skull mount is like nothing I have seen before with a gator mount. Can you give an approximate price on that? 

The skelton mount is pretty neat as well. Actually, it is unbelievable. Looks like something from a museum.

Again, great work. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## bchadcherry (Mar 11, 2009)

Most all skull mounts end up being 13.00 an inch.

The eyes and black replace the whitening process.
If camo dipped process is extra.


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

Great work man , the best I have ever seen.

minus the frog i put in a fire ant bed when I was a kid !


----------



## boggs187 (Jun 23, 2008)

Do you process the meat or just mounts? Thanks


----------



## bchadcherry (Mar 11, 2009)

I can help you skin it out, but do not and can not process the meat for you. I would suggest Ron vanderpool for your alligator meat processing.


----------

